# Hot New Walnut Action! For your eyes only (NSFW)



## Salinger (Nov 21, 2013)

BAM! Now that is what I'm talking about. What do you guys think? I was just cutting up some pineapple tonight and wanted to share my 18 x 24 walnut dream. These boards are the real deal, my friends. I could not be more thrilled with the wooden wonder.


----------



## Nmko (Nov 21, 2013)

wow thats gorgeous..


----------



## Salinger (Nov 21, 2013)

What I like most is that there is absolutely nothing about them that is Target, Walmart, Sur la Table, William Sonoma or other mass-produced-waste of energy.

You will never see a cheesy shot of Rachel Ray, Gordon Ramsey, Wolfgang Puck or Paula Deen's exaggerated, commercial smile attached to something like this. These aren't boards made by teenagers in Thailand to be sold in Walmart isles with smiling celebrity chef's smeared on the packaging. To me, these boards seem to be what happens when someone focuses on actual quality instead of focusing on how to give buyers the "impression" of quality to knowingly sell junk. I'm really enjoying using it so far.

Eat your heart (wood) out Martha Stewart.


----------



## RoscoesChicken (Nov 21, 2013)

Great looking board!


----------



## JJ Lui (Nov 22, 2013)

looks good


----------



## DWSmith (Nov 22, 2013)

Salinger said:


> What I like most is that there is absolutely nothing about them that is Target, Walmart, Sur la Table, William Sonoma or other mass-produced-waste of energy.



Wow! Thank you for the kind words. I just hope I can live up to them.


----------



## bahamaroot (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful board Salinger! Amost as beautiful as my 18x24 Maple from David!
He does make the best board around!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Nov 23, 2013)

He does make the best board around!

Agreed


----------



## Reede (Dec 2, 2013)

Here's mine, 3" thick and a tabletop all on its own. By the way, the Rader gyuto is 250, and the board makes it look kinda small. 



The board and the gyuto are kinda similar, they remove your interest in anything else that would fill the same purpose. 
Exquisite.


----------



## orangehero (Dec 2, 2013)

How does the Walnut compare to Maple in use?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher (Dec 2, 2013)

I want that board and everything on it.


----------

